# Review: Ituo XP4 mountain bike light



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK as promised, review time again.

They haven't released the "official" spec sheet yet but since I've tested all that already and this is the production unit. So this will be the official performance specs.

https://www.ituolights.com/collecti...-wiz-xp4-3100-lumen-light?variant=28147973191

First impressions:

It's Ituo, quality right on par as usual. Nice, clean, well finished look. Properly sealed (I inadvertently got a ride in the rain test), good thermal paths with high end thermal compound and all that.

Same mounts as other XP series lights (new version bar mounts that have been beefed up at the hinge and supposed to be a stronger plastic). My unit is the current 4 cell pack, 6400mah Panasonic cells. 6 cell pack is in the works. But I was informed they are moving up to NCR18650B cells, 3400mah for 6800mah packs.

This light is a MONSTER! Not talking in weight (but it's 132g, so not terribly light either). I talking in lumens. When I get the video cut (used my new YI 4K on the Rider-m gimbal for chest and Hero 5 on the bars to test it's EIS) I'll get it posted. But towards the end I crank both up to high even though I was off tonight so slower than usually and didn't need it. It overpowers the xp3 very noticeably.

Throw is intense. It uses what looks to be 4 10deg optics that were combined into one. Mean hot spot (if I turn the cameras down to cut that I loose the clean showing of the spill, cameras don't like a spot that intense only a few feet away). Not sure how anyone could need more light than this. I rode mostly at 60% and I already felt like daytime with a search light on my bars.

I told ituo to check into a more diffused optic for bar use for those of us that like a more even spread. Transition is smooth and spot is larger than the xp3 on stock optics but not by much.

Air is drying out so I'll try for good beam shots tomorrow night. High humidity kills the effect of this light for a camera. Too much feedback glare to get a good exposure.

Specs:

Weight: 132g

Output: 3282 lumens at 30 seconds (drops slowly to 3100 range and holds for a bit) using 4 xm-l2 u3 emitters

Beam: Narrow spot

Current draw on high: 4.6A

Runtime on high: (I'll have to update exactly when computer is done rendering video) but roughly 1.5 hrs of of decent output on 4 cell. By "standards" it'd just barely make 2 hours before it shut off completely. 6 cell I have has a lower class protection circuit (not an ituo pack, kd/gearbest Panasonic 6 cell) so 2.25 good output, over 3 before it hits 10% output and shuts off at the same time.

For the uninitiated, ANSI FL1 is lumens output at 30 seconds-120 seconds and runtime is based on when output decreases to 10% of its ANSI lumen reading.

I did find that my cooling tunnel on my sphere can barely handle this thing. It produces a lot of heat and takes up a lot of space making the fan have to work harder. So Graphs aren't as steady looking as I'd like. Never stepped down but I could tell it was running pretty close. Need a higher cfm fan for this thing to be able to provide the same air flow around the light as this fan does to normal lights. Or try to fit a bigger tube. I did check with my with my anemometer and I did loose about 1 mph air speed with this beast in there.

OK here's my pics:














































Ride test: ridden a few times now on it, performance was flawless. Like I said above, it's a beast. Night into day and then some. Mount has no issue holding this thing solid. Just, for me, I want that spot bigger for bar use. Too tight and intense for my preference. Make an insane helmet light though (tried that too way the prototype. Too much when riding a hardtail though for me. Too big.

Videos and Graphs coming soon, computer for some reason won't use more resources to render a video so it's slow as hell.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

As for the UI, I had to get confirmation:

3 modes simple click for on. Programmable.

Long press from OFF position goes to flash modes.

Faster off!!! No blinky when shutting off.

It will be a fair bit before this trickles to other lights.

Quick Video Segment:

Be sure to set quality to full 1080p otherwise you don't get the full effect.






Full ride video:






Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

No mention of what type of LED's being used?


****


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't think about it because every light they make (and most other brands) use the same emitter. Xm-L2 U3

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Two of them on a helmet looks doable 


****


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

To me the fact that you say it is producing a good spot pattern makes the lamp sound promising as a helmet lamp. Now I know that you don't particularly like tight beam patterns but I'd like to know more about the beam pattern of this lamp. How does the beam pattern compare to other stock lamps you have ( Olympia, XP3 ) Is there a way you could provide a couple photos showing the comparisons with the other lamps. I figure the best way to do this is to find a spot that has a definable object at about 200 ft. That way we would/should be able to judge how intense the throw is. 

I do have two main worries; the weight and how easy/hard it is to turn off. If I were to use something with this much power I am going to be using it most of the time on less than half power. I have no idea if I'd be able to run this lamp on my helmet due to weight. I need to find something that has 132gms of weight so I can judge whether or not I can handle the weight on my head. Damn!...wish I had my own scale.

Any news from ITUO on when this lamp might come to market?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cat

I'll do a comparison of them hopefully tonight when I do beam shots. You can see it big time in the video I'll be posting though. Camera isn't very fond of it when it's on high mode cause of the spot.

I'll get into the UI when I update above again. This will be the first release of the new UI that's a lot simpler (and quick to turn off)

As for release date, end of month early next month. Not for sure just yet.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like Ituo has seriously come to play in a big way with there line up of lights and here to stay .

Great review as always .


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Deleted

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow! What a monster! And yeah, that beam looks like it has a very intense spot.

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Nice video tig but I couldn't tell which of the two beam patterns was for the XP4. Was the XP4 on the helmet or on the bars? I saw two lamps on the bars so I have to ask. I couldn't really tell from the video what kind of beam pattern the XP4 has because you were running two lamps. What I could tell from the video was that both lamps had a hot spot and that there was a ton of light coming from the two lamps you were using.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cat,

Had to edit cause I completely misread your post lol.

Xp4 on bars and xp3 on the helmet. Video removed sorry


Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm a little confused now with respect to the video. It would be nice if you could annotate it to indicate what we are actually seeing with each section of the video. i.e. What lights you have on, level for each light and position.

For instance, after the first section where the critter crosses your path, it seems like the colour rendition of the light changes a bit. Obviously the light position has changed on to the bars but is that because it is a different camera causing that?

EDIT: Reading your comments above maybe it's not so obvious that the light position has changed but the camera. Is the XP4 always on the bars and do you have an XP3 helmet light on as well? If so I don't think it's an accurate representation of what the XP4 is capable of on its own.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The video is segments of one continuos ride. Literally nothing changed from start to finish. 2 cameras, 2 lights, one ride start to finish.

But seeing as the effort has gotten poor response video has been removed. And since I won't ride with it on my helmet because it's too much for my neck, I won't be putting up a new one. I'll just post a short clip and make sure its on there that it's on the bars.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK heres the new video, very simple short little video.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree that it's tough to tell what's going on in the video with the lights, especially when there are two. Switching modes / lights on & off with some text overlaid on the video saying "XP4 alone High 100%", "XP4 @ 60% & XP3 @60%". The beginning of the video could then explain that it's always XP4 on the bars and XP3 on the helmet. I definitely think we need to see the reviewed light by itself at times, even if it's standing still and just changing modes. Otherwise it's a good video and I'm jealous of what looks like a great place to ride.

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I said I would be doing beam shot type work when I get a chance. That was the ride video... When I'm on the trails on my bike I'm there to ride, can't afford to waste time with trying to get 20 different beam shots and little riding bits with a single light on etc. That's the purpose of the rest of the review, to gradually cover all that. At least for me, trail riding time is valuable 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

But you're NOT there to enjoy riding, you're there to get material for a review! How dare you put your ride above the data for the review!  

-Garry


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol.

Well since the bar camera was confusing people and such, I just spent the last 1.5hrs fixing the video for you guys.....picky a$$ ppl 






Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Pre-ordered. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's a lumen monster that's for sure. 

Update:

I mentioned to Ituo that a more diffused optic would be nice to have since some of us hate tight beam patterns on the bars. Their checking to see if the manufacturer of the xp4 optic has a wider pattern version.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Is that XP4 optic different sized from the "standard" LEDDNA sized ones? What about the XP2 & XP3 optics?

-Garry


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> Is that XP4 optic different sized from the "standard" LEDDNA sized ones? What about the XP2 & XP3 optics?
> 
> -Garry


It looks to me like it's all one quad optic rather than 4 separate ones Garry, if that's what you are asking.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh that's right. I forgot this one wasn't individual optics. 

-Garry


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

blair witch ride ...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya it's a single quad optic 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> It's a lumen monster that's for sure.
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...


Please keep us updated on this. Light-head size limits this to bar use for a lot of us and a wider beam option would be more useful.
Mole


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Have Ituo look at the Wilma quad optic for the XM-L2's i believe its 26 degrees. That would be a great option for the XP-4.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh ya, their taking Pre-Orders now for the xp4.

I know their looking into all available options so it's sorted by the time their in stock.

Mole, I agree, big problem is so many here talk about wanting laser beam level beam patterns. So they went off majority of postings I'm guessing.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

sorry guys, havent gotten to the beam comparisons and all that yet. Busy weekend with youngest birthday and all. Hopefulyl get to that tomorrow night


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's pic from riding with the xp3/xp4 combo last night. Get to see my ugly mug 😎









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK guys, finally got off my butt and got a comparison video made of beams.

Also realized that neither Gemini, glowworm, or my bt40 will fit 35mm bars... That made for a giant headache and really cold fingers before it was said and done. 

I'll try to get the video posted before the night is out.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here you guys go. Didn't come out as good as I had hoped.






Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

Whats this light suppose to cost? dont see it listed anywhere yet.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

From those beam shots tigriss I would say the XP3 was the most impressive. The XP4 seemed to have too much hotspot in the middle which made the spill area look dim by comparison. 

You mention in the commentary that the XP4 had smoother spill so what do your eyes tell you that the camera doesn't? The other advantage with the XP3 is that the optics are user configurable whereas the XP4 is fixed.

What would be your preference between the XP3 and XP4?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't need something as big as the xp4. And the optics hopefully won't be fixed, waiting for updates on a wider beam.

The big problem for the camera is that the hot spot messes with the rest of the shot. And since the xp4 is much more powerful, it was drowning out the spill more. And remember that is pointed at the ground 5-8ft in front of the bike.

Xp4 isn't something to run at full power for most of us. But from an efficiency standpoint it will get a fair bit longer run time producing the same output at the xp3.

Or if your one of the guys that has trails where you can make use of the lumens, the throw and spill would do awesome. Out on open ground it makes sense but in tight and twisty its better suited to run lower outputs and enjoy the extra run time.

I'm going to try and locate something that works better (flat ground) and use regular still photos and see if I can capture what I'm seeing better. Basically beam shots on flat ground. Not easy to find where I won't piss ppl off around here lol.

As for the cost thing, sorry this thread was started long before light was available for preorder as I was testing it to make sure all was good before its release.

Price is $229.99 preorder, normal price is $269.99

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Shipping soon, yay.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Shipped Yesterday!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Did it arrive yet, curious to hear thoughts/opinions.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Did it arrive yet, curious to hear thoughts/opinions.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Not yet, I live in BC.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> Not yet, I live in BC.


Travis, what's your intended use? Bars or helmet?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm not sure yet, I will try both.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Supposed to be here Friday


----------



## bluesaint (Jun 22, 2005)

Mine came in last week, but since it's been raining in SF Bay Area, haven't bothered opening it. First, I was scared because the box was messed up, but seemed to work.

Took some physical size comparisons. NightFighter BT70, SSX2, Ituo XP3..


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Their mtb lights, they should handle more than some rough shipping without issues 

Seems I'm not the only one that still has a functioning bt70. Though it just sits on display, has for over a year.

Just wait till you can turn the xp4 on, it will well overpower anything you've got!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

bluesaint said:


> Mine came in last week, but since it's been raining in SF Bay Area, haven't bothered opening it. First, I was scared because the box was messed up, but seemed to work.


Does it look like the heatsink GoPro adapter from the XP3 will work on the XP4?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Vanc

The mounting interface is identical across all 3 xp lights so it will fit no problem.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> Vanc
> 
> The mounting interface is identical across all 3 xp lights so it will fit no problem.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Could not tell from the pics is the XP4 is flat on the bottom or if it has a recess on the bottom similar to how the area around the switch is.

I always feel a bit more comfortable about fit once someone has actually put them together. Especially after the BT21 adapter needed to be tweaked 3 times to get dimensions that worked with all "versions" of the BT21.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The bottom of the xp4 is literally identical to the rest so no issues with the mount. Thankfully Ituo is actually quality lights so should be 0 issues ever with that.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesaint (Jun 22, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> Thanks! Could not tell from the pics is the XP4 is flat on the bottom or if it has a recess on the bottom similar to how the area around the switch is.
> 
> I always feel a bit more comfortable about fit once someone has actually put them together. Especially after the BT21 adapter needed to be tweaked 3 times to get dimensions that worked with all "versions" of the BT21.























Here you go


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Excellent! Thanks. Looks like it will work in both orientations, low profile or extra low as you have shown too.


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Any updates on if they are going to make a wider lens for this light?

I assume this won't make a good BT40S wide beam alternative unless they make a more flood lens for it?

My plan was to use the XP3 for spot and the XP4 for wide.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nothing yet, I'll find out if an option was located. Truly I've ridden with that combo (how I did the videos) and the spot on the xp4, is fairly wider. Just the extra almost 1000 lumens overpowers the xp3 in a straight line.

Its actually fairly similar to the bt40s for beam, just the spot is slightly tighter and way more intense (twice the lumens).

I'll post an update when I get one. But I know if they do get a wider optic it won't be included with the light, will be a separate part to buy.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Holiday gift for those interested, nice discount and 2-3 day shipping so you get it before the Holiday weekend.

https://www.ituolights.com/collections/mtb-light-kits/products/ituo-wiz-xp4-3100-lumen-light

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zacatac (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello all. General inquiry... I have a wiz20 on order but am wondering a few things about the xp3&4. Firstly most of my night rides will be in winter sometimes down to -30c will these things handle that kind of cold and would it be worth having both xp3&4? Thanks a ton guys


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The lights will handle it fine but you would need to keep them packs warm it loose a lot of run time. Also make sure you wait till they have warmed up in your house before you recharge the batteries.

It's always worth it to have 2 lights, what 2 you need is up to you. Xp3 and 4 are great lights so no reason not to.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

So now that there is proper extension cables I decided to play with this on the helmet more. Though I could run this off a 2 cell, can't exactly run all out. Now I see why Vanc and such like putting a full pack down in a jacket pocket. Truly the wires are not a problem at all and though this light is a bit bigger, not having my 2 cell on my helmet makes the whole deal a lot lighter weight on my neck. Think I'm going to stick with using extensions and putting the pack in a pocket or something. Much less cumbersome on my neck regardless of the light I use. 

Have to say it's rather fun as a helmet light. Next time I go out I'll remember to bring my GoPro. The snow (till it melted over the last few days) made it interesting too. Everything is so much "brighter" when the snow is on the ground. Don't even have a need for a bar light with this thing on helmet.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Was on the US Ituo website this morning and noticed they have a sale on the XP4/XP3 full kits. $200/180 is the lowest price I remember seeing on these lights and is only going to last for a few days. Never hurts to save a few extra bucks!
Mole


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Last i heard they were out of stock??? Am i mistaken? It really is remarkable Ituo can sell a set up with those specs and have the quality for that price. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

New year's deal is all, till Tuesday, only US location. Last sale pricing deal we can do. I'm just trying to help ppl that the price tag is a bit much for.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> New year's deal is all, till Tuesday, only US location. Last sale pricing deal we can do. I'm just trying to help ppl that the price tag is a bit much for.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Always helps when your trying to convince the spouse to be able to show them its on sale and that your trying to be responsible about your bike purchases. Congrats. to those able to take advantage of this deal.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oops just realized that's supposed to be "till Thursday" not Tuesday lol.

I know that pain. Though it's really hard to offer that with shipping and all, I'm still me. Try to help get people into better lights.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't get how the XP4 without batteries is actually more money. Why is that not on sale?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Never paid attention to the light head (corrected price now) because your literally the first person to mention any interest in the light head only option.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zacatac (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi all
Went for a ride tonight with the xp4 and noticed that 2 of the 4 emitters were not working. Hoping you guys can help with a solution that is not sending it back to the factory


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Zac, odd but no worries. That's why there's warranties. LEDs can fail and in a set up like the XP4 it takes 2 out if one fails. Got you covered.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zacatac (Oct 10, 2016)

Awesome thanks tig. Other than this little blip I have been impressed with the light. It is too bright on high in the snow so that can only be a good thing. Also customer service has been excellent up to this point. Keep it up


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have had mine out for a few rides now and my confidence has come back at night. I have the XP4 mounted on the bar and a new BL70 on my helmet. I will probably pick up a longer cable so I can mount it on my helmet and put the battery in my pocket. Wider optics when they are available, maybe. Very impressed.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

BL70???

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

get some beamshots up Bickle!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh wait BL70 is the xhp50 thing isn't it?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Dirt Road said:


> get some beamshots up Bickle!


They didn't turn out very well.


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

RAKC Ind said:


> Oh wait BL70 is the xhp50 thing isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


No, XHP70, if it is from KD.
http://www.kaidomain.com/p/S026105....4000K-3000-Lumens-4-Mode-LED-Bike-Light-Black

I really like mine! 

Peace!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Oops.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ya that's what I meant the xhp70 light.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Figured I'd share this. Got a snow storm that just started, getting several inches over the next several hours.

Meant fat bike can play on trails again. Decided to see how the XP4 would mount on the minoura mount. Then battery pack will go in the frame bag:










Going to be way overkill in the snow except I'm going to run it down in the lower modes so I get a nice, low current draw in the cold for the nice long run time.

Still working on how I'm going to get my GoPro mount on my new helmet because theirs a mesh screen for bugs built into the front vents.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## eTrex_FSR (Dec 18, 2009)

RAKC Ind said:


> Figured I'd share this. Got a snow storm that just started, getting several inches over the next several hours.
> 
> Meant fat bike can play on trails again. Decided to see how the XP4 would mount on the minoura mount. Then battery pack will go in the frame bag:
> 
> ...


Can please share what model of Mount you are using? I can not see any gopro compatible mount on their website. 
Is it maybe the CS-500 with an add on?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

This is not a Ravemen light. This is an Ituo light, the thread is about the Ituo XP4 and that's what's pictured on my fat bike. An Ituo XP4.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Had to resurrect this because had a big mtb 20th anniversary party for the club Im with.

Decided to run my XP4 on the lid solo for one of the night group rides. 2 cell pack on my helmet and all. After the first stop (about 10 minutes in just for a quick regroup after clearing the advanced loops) i never turned my bar light back on. Forgot about it.

Had low at 30% and medium at 60. Never used high but after the beginners broke off to head to their campsite (I was secondary safety sweep and primary had to break off for a rider that got lost) i put it on medium and took off as fast as my legs would go. Had to get back to where we came in and exit trails by 10. 8 minutes to clear something like 3 miles (trails except the last 1/4 mile or so of pavement) back to camp. Didnt make it but was my second fastest time though that section. Difference was about 30 seconds. 4 minutes late clearing the trails then i just chilled on the pavement.

I like my xp3 on the lid better only because the COG of the light is lower but no complaints. Works as a helmet light on a 2 cell in lower modes for about an hour.

Xp3 the night before was my only light (last minute decision to go ahead with group night ride) on a 2 cell. Same ride but slighty shorter (didnt take one advanced loop as people werent comfortable doing it at night).

Sucks I only get to ride those trails one weekend a year after dark.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Pic from ride at Sugar Bottom in Solon, Iowa (just north east of Iowa City) road a lap after breakfast since it was my first time out there.

Video (link to facebook page, not post 30 second video to youtube lol) is a quick clip from my night ride. Forgot to charge the gimbal so the gopro stabilization was having problems since the trails weren't very smooth. Video from morning ride was much smoother (still no gimbal, but not chasing bike lights)













__ https://www.facebook.com/ItuoUSAbyrakc/posts/836769653166983



PS: the xp4 is on sale for $40 off right now, $209.95. https://www.ituolights.com/collections/mtb-light-kits/products/ituo-wiz-xp4-3100-lumen-light

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks, just ordered a 2nd XP4, gonna look like a train coming down the trail


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

F it, I'm going with one XP4 on the bars, and one on the helmet. The last couple of years I've noticed that I struggle at night, unless I have a lot of lumens. I think that at 59 and still riding quite well on the downs that 6000lm will be fun.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

WTG Travis. Fk the bs! Lol. Lumens is my friend at my burnt age. Xp3/xs is my weapon of choice!. 5k lumens of NW goodness...


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Lots of lumens are fun on open ground decents, going fast. "Look Ma, no brakes!" Lol.

Actually if you look at the link above, exactly what did on my last ride, was over 20mph through a lot of it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I can't believe there isn't more stoke about this light, I love it.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> I can't believe there isn't more stoke about this light, I love it.


I think for most the horizontal inline configuration of the XP2/3 is a better fit. No denying the XP4 is a fantastic light and the fact that it fits your needs and your sooo happy with it is awesome!
Mole


----------



## bluesaint (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm quite unhappy with mine. The throw or perceived lumen is worse than my xp3 and the xp4 glitches out every other use where the on button just starts blinking nonstop and light becomes non responsive.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Did you get a light head or kit? 

The remote if its not seated all the way (twist a little while pushing in) it will do that.

Let me know we can get you sorted as thats not "normal".

As for the lumens, its because the beam its more spread out so spot intensity is not as high because of the close in spill.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesaint (Jun 22, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> Did you get a light head or kit?
> 
> The remote if its not seated all the way (twist a little while pushing in) it will do that.
> 
> ...


you can refer to my post in this very thread, but I gotten the head unit when it first came out: Review: Ituo XP4 mountain bike light- Mtbr.com

I'm not even using the remote, just the power. When it glitches out, I have to unplug the power connector and reconnect it.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Its under warranty, a simple email would get it taken care of. A bad connection at the pack can cause issues, which we cant control how other packs handle the light but I can sort out the glitch and its covered by warranty if its indeed the light itself.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This is still my favorite light, on a handlebar. The lumens and throw is top-notch, definitely better than my gloworm XSV, the XP4 goes brighter AND has more options for settings. The gloworm isn't "bad", but just not to the level of this light and it's programmable functions. Too bad it isn't made anymore.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Jayem said:


> This is still my favorite light, on a handlebar. The lumens and throw is top-notch, definitely better than my gloworm XSV, the XP4 goes brighter AND has more options for settings. The gloworm isn't "bad", but just not to the level of this light and it's programmable functions. Too bad it isn't made anymore.


Pretty cool that a 4 yr. old light is still your favorite. I don't own a XP4 but am a big Ituo fan and own everything else they made. Mine don't get a lot of use now but only because I try new lights all the time. XP3 on the helmet and XP2 on the bars is still what I consider my best setup!
Mole


----------



## adagioca (Apr 28, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Pretty cool that a 4 yr. old light is still your favorite. I don't own a XP4 but am a big Ituo fan and own everything else they made. Mine don't get a lot of use now but only because I try new lights all the time. XP3 on the helmet and XP2 on the bars is still what I consider my best setup!
> Mole


Agree with that. I'm running also an CP3 on the helmet and Nightfighter BT21 on the bar. Perfect for me. Don't know what I'll replace with if any of them fail.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey All, I broke the mount to my XP3 and am wondering if I can get one somewhere. I think there was someone on here that made mounts specifically for this type of mount. Vancbike possibly. I'll do some checking but if someone has a quick link that's be great. Thx.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

mb323323 said:


> Hey All, I broke the mount to my XP3 and am wondering if I can get one somewhere. I think there was someone on here that made mounts specifically for this type of mount. Vancbike possibly. I'll do some checking but if someone has a quick link that's be great. Thx.


Yes, check with Vanc -see post #51 above (specifically his signature).

-Garry


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Not sure what part of the mount you broke but this is what the whole "Vancbiker" setup (bar mount + lighthead Gopro adapter) looks like. Added bonus is the additional heat-sink mass and surface area lowers the operating temp over 10°F.
Mole


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1305665
> 
> 
> Not sure what part of the mount you broke but this is what the whole "Vancbiker" setup (bar mount + lighthead Gopro adapter) looks like. Added bonus is the additional heat-sink mass and surface area lowers the operating temp over 10°F.
> Mole


Nice. Just broke the top part but I like that mount and will get the whole thing. Sent him an email. Mine get pretty dang hot so this should be good.

Thx for the info.


----------

